# what kind of frog??



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys,
does anyone know what kind of frog this is?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Boulengeri?
www.dendrobatenwelt.de


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

definitely looks like some kind of ameerega sp.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Boulengeri?
> www.dendrobatenwelt.de


Jason, does not really look like that, this frog has more granular skin and more of rusty color as well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> definitely looks like some kind of ameerega sp.


George, i do agree that is some sort of Ameerega a friend of mine bought it at a pet store in florida, but they had no idead what it is.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> Jason, does not really look like that, this frog has more granular skin and more of rusty color as well.


Well...at least you didn't say that you saw the frog in a local pet store and decided to take a few pics of it...

BUT


Where...._*did*_....you find the pics ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

My friend took them, he has them in a ten gallon tank.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe bilingual or parvula


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Can he get a pci of the belly, with the ameerega it could help identify it.

Does it have any other markings, flash marks ect?

I wish i could find soemthing liek that in a local pet store.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Dendrobates.org - Ameerega parvula

Despite this species having a much brighter red back it sort looks similar to this frog. Possibly a closely related species.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

George, i dont think its a Parvula.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Ranitomeya minuta*

Ranitomeya minuta - is my guess looks like the one on page 453 Poison Frogs biology, species & captive husbandry.

it also states dark rusty red to chocolate brown, the description also fits,


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

colostethus marchesianus?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> George, i dont think its a Parvula.


I don't think its parvula either but it looks similar in some respects...It shares the granular skin, stripe and coloring on the side, which is common in most of the ameerega that are related to parvula, if anything i'm sticking to my intial thought that its sometype of ameerega.

Have you asked Mark Pepper yet?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i been driving myself crazy looking through books and it looks a lot like a E. Boulengeri


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The venter pattern makes me think Ameerega as well.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Maybe its undescribed????


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, that woudl be great and bad since there is no locality data or any info as to where or who it came from.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys, these frogs are definitly Epipedobates boulengeri. I've been breeding those for many years now, so I'm sure I'm not mistaken. Also recently some offspring of mine got exported to the US. So who knows, they just might originate from my place...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Shockfrog said:


> Guys, these frogs are definitly Epipedobates boulengeri. I've been breeding those for many years now, so I'm sure I'm not mistaken. Also recently some offspring of mine got exported to the US. So who knows, they just might originate from my place...


Thanks for the info, that is what i thought after looking at a bunch of pics and books. Do you have any info as to who might have bought them from you in the US?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I have absolutely no idea who might have bought them. 

I'm not sure whether Peruvian-Frogimport exported any boulengeri bred by me, but I know for a fact a guy From Tsjech Republic has exported some a couple of months ago


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok, thanks for the info. 
do you know the guy who exported them?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

yup.. I do


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

and if it wasn't all ready.......Now the thread starts getting all clandestine and junk...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

now i'm interested...


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

junk indeed...

If you want to know who/what/when, you should PM me.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Shockfrog said:


> junk indeed...
> 
> If you want to know who/what/when, you should PM me.


Sorry....the "junk"/ word choice sometimes doesn't translate well.

It's a fairly recent American slang expression which in no way is the same as the definition of the actual word "junk".

I am in no way refering to your frogs in a negative way.

another way of saying it would be...."now is where the thead gets all clandestine and stuff".

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I see... thanks for the explanation!

But I guess we're still filling the thread with junk .


----------

